# issues KEH website



## MrFotoFool (Feb 13, 2016)

KEH is the place for used gear - great selection and accurate descriptions. However I was just on their website (redone maybe a year ago) and there is a major issue in the filtering for Canon. You can filter by lens mount, and for Canon autofocus of course the choices are EF (full frame) or EF-S (crop sensor). I did EF which was fine for Canon brand lenses, but the aftermarket lenses including a lot of EF-S lenses. The problem is in their description they call it Canon EF mount for APS-C. Well hello, if it is for APS-C, then it is EF-S mount, not EF. I would have thought someone with the experience of KEH would know better. Really annoying and I filled out their online survey to inform them of the issue.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 14, 2016)

Just drop down to the Coverage / Format filter and select APS-C, or FF.

It might not work the way you want it to work, but if you learn how to use it, it works.

APS-C https://www.keh.com/shop/lenses/canon-aps_c_dx.html

FF https://www.keh.com/shop/lenses/canon-full_frame_35mm_24x36mm.html


----------



## MrFotoFool (Feb 14, 2016)

@ Mt Spokane - good tip!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 14, 2016)

I do not like the KEH online interface either, but it has actually improved a lot from a few years back.


----------

